# Our beautiful kittys



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

This is Philippe & Mei Li .. Both from the animal shelter ..
Philippe is 8 years old DSH ..
Mei Li is DSH but we think has some Siamese due to the small frame and huge blue eyes ..


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love the 'little' kitties. I've got one.. so tiny.
The eyes are gorgeous on her!
They both, just look, gorgeous!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

cat face said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! I love the 'little' kitties. I've got one.. so tiny.
> The eyes are gorgeous on her!
> They both, just look, gorgeous!



Thank you so much .. They are both awesome cats .. 

Your cats are lovely as well ..


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Very beautiful kitties! Mei Li does look like she has some siamese/oriental with her angular face and blue eyes. Any suspicion of deafness in her? Cats outside of oriental/siamese with two blue eyes have higher rates of deafness, so that could be a sign that her body type is just a coincidence.

Wouldn't be surprised though! Her face looks a little short too, like an Abyssinian.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely photos of you beautiful cats. Love Phillipe's colouring and that first photo of him )


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

sheiladoreen said:


> Very beautiful kitties! Mei Li does look like she has some siamese/oriental with her angular face and blue eyes. Any suspicion of deafness in her? Cats outside of oriental/siamese with two blue eyes have higher rates of deafness, so that could be a sign that her body type is just a coincidence.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised though! Her face looks a little short too, like an Abyssinian.


Thank you so much . Yes Mei Li is a beautiful girl . No sigh of deafness . 
Yes , she has a tiny little head and big ears ...


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> Lovely photos of you beautiful cats. Love Phillipe's colouring and that first photo of him )



thank you ..


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

R2CATS said:


> Thank you so much . Yes Mei Li is a beautiful girl . No sigh of deafness .
> Yes , she has a tiny little head and big ears ...


Is she vocal? I think that would make it a for sure. I wouldn't be surprised though 

It reminds me of when I brought Puccini (in my avatar) to the vet for his first appointment. He's a purebred Oriental and my vet said "Look at him! He must have some type of Siamese in him or something!"

.......

He must've studied mostly canines in his schooling lol


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

sheiladoreen said:


> Is she vocal? I think that would make it a for sure. I wouldn't be surprised though
> 
> It reminds me of when I brought Puccini (in my avatar) to the vet for his first appointment. He's a purebred Oriental and my vet said "Look at him! He must have some type of Siamese in him or something!"
> 
> ...


Oh yes , she is very vocal and loud .. Especially when she wants something..


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I love them!! and I love them more because they were shelter cats who now have a forever home!! Thank you!!

Fascinating combinations that cats come in, no? My Bandita-cat has the colorings of your Mei Li, minus the orange (which looks SO beautiful on your cat) but bandita's face has no blue eyes and her face is more shaped like Sheiladoreen's avatar...and she's a talker.
Enjoy your new family!
If I ever learn how to post, I will post pix of my brood.


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

wallycat said:


> I love them!! and I love them more because they were shelter cats who now have a forever home!! Thank you!!
> 
> Fascinating combinations that cats come in, no? My Bandita-cat has the colorings of your Mei Li, minus the orange (which looks SO beautiful on your cat) but bandita's face has no blue eyes and her face is more shaped like Sheiladoreen's avatar...and she's a talker.
> Enjoy your new family!
> If I ever learn how to post, I will post pix of my brood.



thank you very much .. 
yes , i would love to pics of your kittys ..


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum to you, Mei Li and Philippe! So glad to have you all here! <3 They're both gorgeous and I also *LOVE* rescue cats, thank you for adopting them and giving them a wonderful home - how long have you had them?


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Welcome to the forum to you, Mei Li and Philippe! So glad to have you all here! <3 They're both gorgeous and I also *LOVE* rescue cats, thank you for adopting them and giving them a wonderful home - how long have you had them?


Thank you so much ..
Philippe is 8 years , we adopted him @ 5 years ..
Mei Li is almost 4 years , we adopted her @ 1 year ...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Both of them are beautiful - what sweet faces they have! I love that Mei Li is mostly white, but that her tail is so colorful!  And that first pic of Philippe is SO cute!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

spirite said:


> Both of them are beautiful - what sweet faces they have! I love that Mei Li is mostly white, but that her tail is so colorful!  And that first pic of Philippe is SO cute!


Thank you very much .. We do love them , they are very sweet cats..


----------

